# MK677 @ 15mg a day



## MW1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Has anyone run BC Mk677 @ 15mg a day with reasonable results? 30mg seems to be the norm, but being cheap i'm Hoping a bottle will last longer!


----------



## S_C (May 16, 2018)

What are you expecting in terms of results? Better quality sleep and appetite are going to be the main things you notice. Long term that will help a bit, or if you struggle with either of the two but don't expect "gains" or anything unnatural from MK.


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

S_C said:


> What are you expecting in terms of results? Better quality sleep and appetite are going to be the main things you notice. Long term that will help a bit, or if you struggle with either of the two but don't expect "gains" or anything unnatural from MK.


 Mk keeps you looking full I've made good gains on it on cruises, take more than 15mg tho, useing 50mg on a cruise at moment.


----------



## MW1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Mk keeps you looking full I've made good gains on it on cruises, take more than 15mg tho, useing 50mg on a cruise at moment.


 What brand are you using? From the ones i've seen 50mg gets pretty expensive


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MW1 said:


> What brand are you using? From the ones i've seen 50mg gets pretty expensive


 Max muscle


----------



## MW1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> Max muscle


 Glad to hear they are not bunk, ordered a bottle this morning try


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

Shredz96 said:


> In one dose? I doubt that is real mk then, or certainly not true dosed mk.


 No was in two doses, yes it is mate, I have to come off it it's made my blood glucose 7 fasted.


----------



## dumbat (Jul 13, 2012)

Shredz96 said:


> In one dose? I doubt that is real mk then, or certainly not true dosed mk.


 What makes you say that?


----------



## MW1 (Jan 16, 2015)

Matt6210 said:


> No was in two doses, yes it is mate, I have to come off it it's made my blood glucose 7 fasted.


 Where did you get tested for blood glucose? This seems to be a common side effect


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

MW1 said:


> Where did you get tested for blood glucose? This seems to be a common side effect


 I've got a monitor, got my bg down in matter of days tho.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> No was in two doses, yes it is mate, I have to come off it it's made my blood glucose 7 fasted.


 How long were you on that dose before it effected you?


----------



## Matt6210 (Feb 15, 2018)

T3RBO said:


> How long were you on that dose before it effected you?


 I was on mk around 6 months, upped the dose probably 3 or 4 weeks, but was first time I check bg


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Matt6210 said:


> I was on mk around 6 months, upped the dose probably 3 or 4 weeks, but was first time I check bg


 Cool, good to know thanks :thumb


----------

